# Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?



## heiok (18. Juni 2013)

Innerhalb meines Filters findet sich eine Ansammlung von larvenähnlichem Getier. Normaler Weise sind alle unter Wasser. Damit man sie besser sehen kann, habe ich mal die Pumpe abgeschaltet. Kann mir jemand mit "Sicherheit" sagen, was das für eine Gattung ist? 

Zuerst dachte ich an die Kriebelmückenlarve. Nach Recherche hier und bei Wikipedia glaube ich es allerdings gar nicht mehr. Zudem habe ich noch nie eine solche Mücke an meinem Teich gesehen und bin bisher auch noch nicht von einer solchen gestochen worden.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe.
Gruß,
Heiok



Und hier noch ein Link zu einem Video, da lässt sich die Größe der Tiere besser einschätzen:

http://youtu.be/37H5Yb_KvlM


.


----------



## Beeee (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Huhu...
ich würde sagen das es "Schwarze Mückenlarfen" sind.
Grüße Benjamin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hi Heiok,

das sind Kriebelmückenlarven. 
Ich werden von Stechmücken oder Kriebelmücken auch nicht gestochen, trotzdem sind auch bei mir Larven immer mal wieder zu finden (der Beinwelljauchebottich ist z.Z. wieder ein Stechmückenbiotop)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hi

Ja es sind Kriebelmückenlarven. Aber die stechen nicht, die beißen, und zwar beide Geschlechter. Und sie kommen auch noch durch Mückennetze, die für Stechmücken unpassierbar sind. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## heiok (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Und sie kommen auch noch durch Mückennetze, die für Stechmücken unpassierbar sind.




Weil sie so klein sind? Oder weil sie sich durch das Netz beißen?


----------



## bikinibottom (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Mein Filer ist auch voll von denen. Was kann man dagegen machen ? Allein Heute wurde ich 15x und meine Freundin 20x gestochen.... 
Sollen auch nicht ganz ungefährlich sein diese Biester.
Mein Filter steht außerhalb des Wassers und ist durch einige Schlitze offen.


mfg


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

http://www.gartenversand-omega.de/p...he-schaedlinge/stechmueckenfrei-neudorff.html


das Bakterium wird im Sommer oft großflächig in Auen angewendet


----------



## bikinibottom (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Habe schon einiges darüber gelesen, positives wie negatives. Problem bei den Kriebelmücken , sie sind im Filter im Fließenden Wasser. Das Mittel ist für stehende Gewässer, meinst du es wird trotzdem wirken ? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit , tötet es wirklich nur die Mücken, bekomme Gäste am Wochenende will nicht das Sie die Flucht ergreifen , Sie sollen den Teich eher bestaunen


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Moin,

ich denke schon, dass es wirkt, denn letztendlich ist Dein Teich ja ein geschlossenes System. D.h. die Bakterien gehen nicht den Bach runter. Wenn Du allerdings eine UVC in Betrieb hast, stehen die Chancen nicht so gut.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

da müsste man evtl die UVC mal ein paar Tage ausschalten....  ist ja ,,nur" ein Bakterium,. das nur auf Mückenlarven geht, alles andre bleibt ja gesund


----------



## bikinibottom (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hab heute das Mittel im örtlichen Handel gekauft. Hab 200 Tropfen (40 auf 1000L) in einem Glas verrührt. Riecht ein wenig nach Bierhefe. Habs direkt in der Filter gekippt. Mal sehn ob es was bringt berichte in wenigen Tagen. 

LG


----------



## bikinibottom (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

So gestern das Mittel reingemacht, heute Filter aufgemacht ... keine einzige Mücke kam mir entgegegen  hat also geholfen. Mal sehn wielange der Erfolg anhält.

LG


----------



## Shiva88 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hast du ausser den Fischen noch andere Tiere im Teich (__ Schnecken und/oder __ Muscheln)?
Ist es sicher, dass dieses Bakterium nicht auch noch andere Insektenlarven wie Libellenlarven schadet?
Und wie verhält es sich, wenn die Fische mal die toten Larven mit den Bakterien fressen?

LG


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis (3000 AA-Einheiten pro mg). Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis (B.t.i.) ist ein sehr selektiv wirkendes Bakterium das nur gegen Mückenlarven wirkt. Entdeckt wurde der Stamm 1976 in der Negev Wüste.
http://www.neudorff-profi.de/produkte/neudomueck.html


----------



## heiok (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Ich habe das Mittel gestern in den Teich gegeben. Heute waren alle Larven, die gestern noch zu tausenden munter gezappelt hatten, verendet.


----------



## RiffRaff (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hallo,

ich wollte keinen neuen Beitrag öffnen, stelle mal hier meine Frage.
Ich denke mal, ich habe auch Kriebelmücken im Filter, diese länglichen schwarzen in der Strömung sitzenden Teile.
Gestern habe ich aber zusätzlich noch andere entdeckt. Hellbraune Röhren, ca. 6-8mm lang, die fast leer zu sein scheinen, mit nem "Kopf" vorne. Sind das geschlüpfte Kriebelmücken oder wieder was neues?

gruß

Micha


----------



## lotta (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hi Micha, (sorry da hänge ich mich auch noch schnell mit an)
Ich habe davon, ebenso eine ganze Horde im "Wasserfalleinlauf" zu kleben...
Muss man sie denn töten, sind sie wirklich schädlich?
Ich habe sie gestern einfach abgewaschen,
damit sie in den Teich zurück gespült werden ...  Ich denke, die Fische freuen sich darüber?
War das Mist?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hi Lotta,

wenn die Larven im Teich landen macht sich jeder Fisch darüber her, sind auch genau wie die schwarzen, weißen, roten Mülas  ein gutes Futter (auch für Aquarienfische)

@Micha: das bei dir dürften Puppen der Kriebelmücke sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*



> Ich denke, die Fische freuen sich darüber?



Meine Fische freuen sich auf jeden Fall. Ich habe die Larven auch oft im Filter, sammle sie ab und zu mit einem kleinen, feinmaschigem Netz ab, welches ich dann in den Teich hänge. Die Larven krallen sich am Netz fest, die Fische lutschen am Netz, bis keine Larve über ist. Die werden schon ganz wild, wenn sie das weiße Netz sehen


----------



## lotta (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*


na prima, dann mache ich das doch weiterhin so
und lasse meinen Fischen ab und zu einen leckeren Natursnack zukommen


----------



## Michael H (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Larve oder was auch immer ist das?*

Hab die auch im Filter 

http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39427

Ich spül die einfach in den Teich und schon ist die Hölle los .........


----------

